
Are free apps evil? - cleverjake
http://christianheilmann.com/2012/03/26/are-free-apps-evil/
======
shmerl
Diaspora* (decentralized social network) is intended to be a free service, not
using users' identity as a merchandise. So while in general "free" services
aren't really free, there are free ones as well.

